# Beating the Shipping Cost Factor!



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't let high shipping cost deter a sale! Find out how to beat it in my ShopNotes Blog!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Interesting, shipping is a big pain in the butt. I've been selling pallet wine racks on etsy and it's a headache. They're awkward shape and heavy, so if i were to buy a box that will fit it almost perfect would be close to $20 a box, then because of the size and weight it's at least $25 for that. I've been making boxes from big pieces of cardboard from work, aint the prettiest but it works, if it wasn't for that shipping would probably make people not want to buy it.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

You can get boxes custom made to your needs… I've used these guys..".http://www.custommadeboxes.com":http://www.custommadeboxes.com


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

When I am designing new products, I take into account how it will fit into a box. Can I use ones that I already have, or will it fit into a common size available or will I have to make a custom box? Sometimes I have changed the size to fit into a box. Since the customer doesn't see the product until I am done with the design process, they have no idea it started out at a different size.

Maybe, you would want to resize your product to fit standard box sizes. Check out ULINE.com for a very wide array of boxes. they might have something to meet your needs. When you are making your own boxes, you need to put your time into the cost of that box even if you are using cardboard that is free.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Im sorry, but the statements made in the blog just show how stupid people really are. A grand is a grand know matter how you slice it.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I just shipped some wood to Houston, Texas. $78 shipping with just tape and no box. If I had put it in a box, they would have charged another $35. It was UPS, not sure why the difference.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Is this a joke or a shameless plug? eBay companies have been using this "method" for almost 20 years since eBay first came out. Since then almost every company I know of does this same thing.

I worked for a company 10 years ago that bought and sold excess government goods on eBay, this was common practice and still is.

Paul


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

The best and cheapest way to ship wood is by Greyhound bus. I shipped 120 pounds of cedar from Washington State to central Florida for 79.00 they do not have a weight limit and they ship way longer pieces then the other carriers


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

This feels a bit like clickbaiting. Just a smidge.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I include shipping in most of my on-line sales. I do few sales this way.
For long distance sales and local sales I have added 5% to most of my items to cover the credit card charges I incur when accepting credit sales, even though less than 1/2 of my sales are credit sales.


----------



## dalethewhale (May 29, 2013)

Pashley,
Always find your shop notes poinient and I usually learn something I can apply to my own situation.
Cheers big ears

Whale


----------

